# How to get rid of damselfly nymph?



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

A few weeks/month back I found some (at least 4) damselfly nymph in my shrimp tank and I think they ate all my baby Snowball and CRS  How did they get into my tank and how do I get rid of them? Actually I haven't seen any in a few weeks but I just want to be sure.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The usual way they come into a tanks is as eggs on new plants. Very seldom is there more than one or two come in . Your 4 is an exception .. Only way I know of to eliminate them is to net them out when you see them .
They are predatory , as you've seen with your shrimp .. They will get big enough to take fish up to the size of guppies.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah they've eaten all my baby shrimps (I think)... hopefully they are already gone by now


----------

